# Best Iphone apps- charting period/ovulation



## nickibrum

Hey, 

Im coming off the pill in October and I was having a browse around the apple apps today to see what there is out there. There are soooo many! ](*,)

Can anyone reccomend what app (if any) they are using to track their periods/ovulation? Id rather not pay for an app then it turn out to be crap

Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I use the one called iperiod free. It allows you to track you period, cm & temp, moods etc & is pretty accurate at forecasting dates for me so far. It summarises your average cycle length & average period length & predicts both periods & fertile days for the next 12 months. 

I like the month-view calendar & use it to avoid getting pregnant ATM by withdrawing on the days it highlights as fertile, & a few days either side, & it has worked well for me in that capacity so far. I also record when we BD on it, so that if I was late I could look back & work out if it's possible I might be pregnant!! I hope this will be useful when we TTC in nov/dec!

The thing this app doesn't do is actually chart/plot a graph for you, but I don't chart temps so this doesn't worry me. You can upgrade to the paid for iperiod ultimate to get this feature (& to remove the advert for the ultimate version that pops up each time you use it)!!!

The last feature that I quite like is that a week before you are due to start af it will remind you & then if you are late or fail to record an af it will tell you how late you are. Again I hope this will come in handy when TTC.

If I were you I would try this app, & maybe any other free/lite apps you can find before paying for one.

(there is also a forum on it too, but I use this one so don't use the forum!)

I hope my rambling review is of some help to you!


----------



## Webbykinskt

I use FF mobile. It's Fertility Friend's app and it's free. You can link it up with a free online account too. It's really easy and quick to load. I'd recommend it :thumbup: xx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

If you can get OvuView on iPhone (I use it on Android) it's free, good and very pretty! Got some good customisable features too.


----------



## DarlingMe

I also used the free fertility friend app. The app is ok but there are tons of online features that you can use too in addition to the app. If you plan on charting temp, CM, CP, or any more details this was one of the best apps I found. I also have an irregular cycle and this app was able to help me figure out when I was actually ovulating, where as some apps only tell you that you are ovulating based on dates from your previous cycle.


----------



## EmmaRea

I use an older one called Period Tracker Deluxe. I paid for it, but it was fairly inexpensive, and its really easy to use. It has calendars, graphs, and keeps track of moods, weights, temps, CM, cycle length, and shows fertile and O days. It backs up online, so if you lose your iPhone, you can keep the info. And its password protected, has a user-friendly interface, and the little icon is just a pink flower and titled P Tracker, so its not something anyone using your phone would notice, and if they did, its not like they can open the app if its password-protected. I would recommend it.


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## smawfl

Webbykinskt said:


> I use FF mobile. It's Fertility Friend's app and it's free. You can link it up with a free online account too. It's really easy and quick to load. I'd recommend it :thumbup: xx

WSS


----------



## Soniamillie01

Fertility friend for me too x


----------



## Blume

Not sure whether you still need it, but I just started using AESOP Fertility Clock on my iPad. It's ~2$ and I really like it. You can add different strengths for flow, cramps, spotting etc and you can put in results of ovulation and pregnancy kits. I like it!


----------



## smawfl

Webbykinskt said:


> I use FF mobile. It's Fertility Friend's app and it's free. You can link it up with a free online account too. It's really easy and quick to load. I'd recommend it :thumbup: xx

WSS


----------



## buttrflypilot

'Period Tracker' by GP Apps


----------



## Jary

I use My Cycles. Easy to use and when you want to ttc it let's you put it into 'ttc mode'. Its like a calendar and you can put in what has happened on each day eg period symptoms, when you BD'd. It shows your next ovulation date and period date.

And it's pink.


----------

